# Miami Classic 2 Shoulder Holster



## Mrninninnin (Oct 6, 2012)

Greetings! Anyone here have any dealings with this holster system by Galco? Heard there one of the best but here is my issue. I own a Sig sp2022. There is a "search by gun" option at Galco's website and of course mine is not included. The 226 dimensions are very similar to the sp2022 and am concerned about how the trigger guard will fit as the tension screw fits just in front of it. Thinking about taking it in to where I bought it and doing a side by side comparison to the 226 and see what they say.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Call Bill King at Galco, 800-874-2526 x1011, and I can pretty much guarantee he will know if your gun will fit.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

They are a good holster,I have the SS2 wide strap model made about 20 years ago.Be aware that most ranges won't allow one because you're breaking the 180 and muzzling everyone.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

try this site.

Alessi Holsters Bodyguard Holster for Sig Sauer Guns: Bodyguard Sig Sauer Alessi Gun Holsters

I got a shoulder holster from them for a Sig 1911 which has an odd slide dimension.


----------



## Mrninninnin (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks All. A youtube link with a little history on the holster. Galco Miami Classic II Shoulder Holster - YouTube


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had a few people tell me the Alessi is a better rig and more comfortable but I've never worn one to know.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just wore my JackAss rig today for the first time in about 20 years, I used to wear it all the time when I was a cop, but mine's for a 1911. JackAss was the forerunner to Galco, great rig.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a Jackass II for my USP and my Glocks fit perfect. I have been using it for 10-11 years. One of the most comfortable rigs I have ever used.


----------

